# Oh Just Some People That Think The Onion Reports Real News...



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

whahaha @Stroodlepuff, some people will believe anything


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

OMG 

some people are so gullible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T (5/5/14)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/2196882/



Lee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------

